# Raleigh made Western Flyer.



## Aluyasha (Oct 30, 2012)

Just picked this up today. Saw it on CL with one distant photo. I was drawn to it because it appeared to be orange or coppertone, I had never seen an orange brit.
When I arrived however I discovered it is actually a ridiculously faded red bicycle. Oh well. lol
Here are some photos, hub says made in 1962:






















From what I can tell everything it orignal except for the seat and one pedal. It needs new treads but other than that it is in perfect working order.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice! Thats the first Raleigh built Western Flyer I've ever seen.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like a Raleigh-Phillips basic line bicycle with a few changes. You may be able to polish that paint back to red.


----------



## Aluyasha (Oct 31, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> Looks like a Raleigh-Phillips basic line bicycle with a few changes. You may be able to polish that paint back to red.




What could I use to polish it? A family member told me they would use a car polish called kit cat or kit (something like that) on their cars and it works good.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2012)

I like NuFinish Scratch Doctor in the orange bottle for a little more aggressive polish. I use Maguire's for something more moderate. I actually find I use NuFinish more just in more sparing amounts. I've used Turtle Wax white polish paste, but don't like it as much.


----------



## Aluyasha (Nov 1, 2012)

So I have a question about polishing the bike. I was wiping the bike with a damp cloth and got to the front fender and wiping it made it turn black, like I am wiping the paint off. Can I still polish over it without removing more paint?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 3, 2012)

If just plain water removed the paint, then polishing it will take away more paint. It's possible the paint is so compromised that it will not clean up properly in that section.


----------



## Garrysr (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I have that bike's brother.  




  Currently awaiting new cotters, as one was ruined, and the pedals were off.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 9, 2013)

I replaced a set of cotters earlier this spring on a Raleigh. Bikesmith "Grade A" pins are the way to go with those.


----------

